# Lodging Day Hunting Whitetail Deer and Feral Hogs in Needville



## M9

We are offering our cabin on our ranch off the San Bernard river on VRBO and this year, will be trying to also include an option for day hunting for deer and feral hogs. Send me a PM for rules and regulations but check this out....https://www.vrbo.com/2268307?noDates=true&unitId=2833181

Kindly
Corwin Moczygemba 
(281)468-7251


----------



## M9

For the spring, we have added a tandem Kayak for guests and also, reduced rates for the hunting privileges. During dear season my the surcharge is $200/day and through the spring and up to the start of the 2022 dear season, I am dropping that surcharge to $150 for the entire stay in an effort to put more pressure on the hogs.


----------

